# Looking for opinions - HELP!!!



## cybersleuth58 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have been researching Satellite Radio; now I am coming to the REAL experts  for help: that is, anyone out there who has an opinion. I cannot decide whether I am better off with XM or Sirius. I have Dish Network for TV - so I already get the music stations. I'd be more interested in talk radio - politics. I'd be looking to use it at home, rarely in my car since I drive very little. I live in NH. I have a Yamaha home theater receiver which is XM ready. I am disappointed in the radios XM offers - esp. the lack of a memory slot. It looks as if the Samsung Helix has been d/c'd, so I can choose either the Inno or the Delphi Xpress on the XM side. I'd probably choose the Stiletto 2 if I went with Sirius. OK, here are my considerations. XM or Sirius? I hate, hate, HATE  commercials. I listen to Air America, but the constant commercials drive me bonkers. :nono2: :nono2: Are either of the two (XM or Sirius) semi-commercial free, at least as re: talk radio? I am NOT a Howard Stern junkie, so Howard is not an incentive for me. I am not a sports fan, so that isn't in the equation. I have a LOT of signal loss with Dish Network. Considering I live inn rural NH, would you suggest XM or Sirius? Also, should I purchase an outdoor antenna such as the Terk XM6 XM Radio Home and Commercial Weatherproof Antenna? :eek2: I am completely new to this....    So give me a shopping list. What do I need, generically. Does anyone have a hardware preference? (The Stiletto looks more appealing than the Inno, but looks can deceive). I would be so grateful for all suggestions. I am VERY gadget oriented; so feel very stupid asking such basic questions. THANKS!!!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I like XM and have subscribed for about 4 years. I've used built-in receivers in my cars plus a Delphi Roady2 in my office. I personally don't care too much about the receiver in the office since it stays on one of 3 or 4 stations most time and I don't need the recording functionality or the three line display. The in-car receivers are all built in so there's not much control over it. 

Reception for me has never been an issue. I suppose it depends on where you are and local topography though. The cars have the rooftop antennas, my office I just use the indoor paddle-type antenna and it's not even in a room with a window and it works just fine - 3 bars out of 3 most of the time.

I think XM has a bunch of politicial talk channels - there are even some talk shows on other channels that are politics-oriented that aren't advertised as such, like Schnit on XM-Xtreme. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## rspetti (May 29, 2002)

You may want to consider the SkyFi3 for XM if you are looking for a receiver with memory slot. I've had this unit for over 1 1/2 years and for the most part I like it alot. There's been occasional freeze-ups on it, but nothing a hard reset couldn't fix. And it's portable too in case you want to use it as an ipod-type device while out and about. I think there's some pretty good deals on them right now.

All talk channels on XM and I believe Sirius have commercials. Only the music channels are commercial free.

Typically Sirius has a slightly poorer signal reception because their satellites are directly overhead and moving around while XM's are along the equator and stationary. I very very rarely lose signal on my XM in the car and never at home, while I've heard friends who have Sirius say they lose signal a lot more frequently. If you have a south facing window, you should have no problem receiving a signal with the stock antenna.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've had XM for 5 years, Sirius for 4 years. Both are great and are a world better then commercial radio. For content, XM typically goes deeper, while Sirius plays more radio hits. All depends on what you like. As for receivers, my Sony home theater receiver also has an integrated tuner, I love it! Talk channels have commercials, music do not. Many talk channels are just rebroadcast on XM and Sirius, so they have no control over the content.

Currently, I have a Starmate 4 and Sportster 5 for Sirius and a Delphi Express RC, Delphi Roady XT and my mini tuner for the Sony HT receiver for XM. I love all of them, and recommend them all. 

I've never had a problem with XM or Sirius reception, whether at home or in my SUV. Don't waste your money on 'outdoor antennas' antennas. I live outside of Buffalo, and I use just the normal antennas (they're rated for indoor/outdoor use) that come with home kits, they've been on my roof since I got the respective service and never had an issue.

Anymore questions feel free to ask, satellite radio is a passion of mine, Good luck with whatever you decide, you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I've had XM for about 4 years. I listened to both for months before I selected. My selection was based on the music channels. IMO XM has deeper selections and less DJ interruptions. 

My previous recommendations to people interested was to look at the sports differences for XM and Sirius as that is where the two differ significantly. But with a pending merger of the two, I'm not sure how to advise you. 

I don't listen to any of the political talk channels on XM, but XM did recently add a new channel "POTUS" which is supposed to be on through the presidential election. 

I do have an Inno. Love it. Very portable and it has 1GB of MP3 storage for either your own files or shows/music you want to record directly from XM. 

I think you can subscribe online to both services for a trial periord, but not all channels are available online.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

I've had a Samsung Nexus 50 for about 3 years on XM. The thing I like about it is that I have a base for it in my car and a separate one in my garage. It's very portable and I only have to pay one subscription and can listen to it multiple places. It can also record XM and you can put mp3's on it, but I rarely use that feature.

FYI, most talk channels are taken from terrestrial radio such as Air America, Fox News Radio, CNN radio, etc. Therefore, you're going to get just as many commericials as regular radio. But you do get a ton more choices and can change channels during the commercials. Music channels either have zero commercials or very few.

I mostly use mine to listen to baseball during my evening commute. But I think I would still get it if the baseball went away.

Jeff


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Above post beat me to it, and unfortunately it seems like terrestrial talk radio takes commercials all at the same time so you are screwed no matter what. I use a normal indoor antenna sitting in my window for my house receiver and have never had a problem.


----------

